# Data Driven Hunting/Fishing Survey



## Jhebbert (May 11, 2020)

I am considering developing an app for fishing and hunting, and I'm looking to get some feedback on how sportsman record and us data in their outdoor activities. If you could take a few min. (less than 5) to take a short survey, I'd really appreciate it!

https://forms.gle/CxGmsMs7qJPDs39fA


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Deleted repeat posts / threads and moved to appropriate category. 

Please don’t post the same topic in multiple forums as this creates a lot of extra and unnecessary management for us.


----------



## Jhebbert (May 11, 2020)

Sorry about that. I was just trying to get as much input as possible. It won't happen again.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’ll pm you some input but I don’t go around clicking on links


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Jhebbert said:


> Sorry about that. I was just trying to get as much input as possible. It won't happen again.


+1


----------

